

Clicking on a Masterpiece: Surfing for Pollock, de Kooning and Basquiat - hiro
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704803604576077843507545246.html

======
emptyhanded
I like VIP Art Fairs approach: no virtual shopping cart, just a nice interface
for viewing art and making it easy for dealers and collectors to connect via
Skype, IM, etc.

Not sure if taste profiling via Pandora will really fit the art market as is
Art.sy's goal. Eclecticism tends to win over similarity and some collectors
simply obsess over a single artist or period. But they have some superstar
backers. Also, they are hiring ;)

This sort of leaves an opportunity somewhere in the middle I think, between
Etsy and Art.sy, in the $1000-$10000 range of purchases for young
professionals just getting started. Curation will be key for that demo.

